

Facebook is down in Northern Europe - MindTwister
http://www.facebook.com

======
whalesalad
It's down for me as well in Sweden. Using an SSH tunnel right now to my Linode
box to access it. This also came in handy last night for watching Die Hard on
Netflix :)

If anyone is interested in how this works, there are hundreds of things online
that explain it, but here it is in a gist:

SSH to your server using the -D <port> flag, so in my case it's "ssh -D 8080
whalesalad.com"

At this point, you've got a local SOCKS proxy running on 127.0.0.1:8080. I
typically use Chrome, so when doing proxied stuff I rely on Firefox as it can
have it's own proxy settings.

In Firefox, open prefs and go to Advanced > Network > Settings... (For,
'Configure how Firefox should connect to the Internet')

Choose manual proxy config, SOCKS Host is 127.0.0.1 and port is 8080 (or
whatever port you specify with your ssh -D command)

Save everything and visit something like ipchicken.com to confirm that your
browser appears to be tunneling traffic through your server.

Voila! Netflix, Hulu, Facebook, everything works. My friend also used this
while he was in China to access everything.

i <3 ssh

p.s. as I write this, 9:02AM in Sweden, FB is back.

~~~
vitobcn
had the same issue and solved it the same way.

If you want to do that on a more regular basis, I would recommend to set-up a
program like MyEnTunnel (which is basically a UI for Putty) that maintains the
ssh tunnel open.

And on top of that, if you install a firefox / Chrome extension such as
foxyProxy there's no need to manually change the proxy configuration, but you
can define patterns on a site basis (netflix, etc.)

~~~
justincormack
Or run squid on your Linode box as a proxy. A bit more setup but easier at the
client end.

------
pestaa
In Middle Europe, too.

I'm actually quite happy about it. Tons of companies use their Facebook pages
for marketing instead of driving traffic to the website _they control_.
Similarly, almost everybody I know now communicate through Facebook only.

I hope this is a good lesson for them, and everybody can get back to
distributed systems.

------
lini
DNS for www.facebook.com was out, but facebook.com resolved just fine. Added
same IP for www to hosts file, problem fixed.

------
hessenwolf
A whole morning without stalking hot ex-girlfriends and colleagues - the
devastation!!!

------
hurrycane
DNS issues for me in Romania. dig @8.8.8.8 www.facebook.com responds with
empty A record.

------
tripleturnleft
Its working for me in Sweden now.

------
digitalengineer
Noticed this as well this morning. It's back up again. (Of course).

------
Gmo
It was down in France too (according to some friends)

------
creativityhurts
It's working in Romania now.

